# That girl i'm always posting about (2nd edition)



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

That girl who lives near me who I think is hot as fuck:
















https://looksmax.org/data/video/902/902924-e3690d54152e255717c1c26633a60993.mp4



I made a thread about how she got a new boyfriend who looks like shit compared to her:








That girl i'm always posting here has finally got a boyfriend - and he looks like shit?


I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot! She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both. From what I can tell, he's a nerdy subhuman? I'll try to get more pics, but the guy...




looksmax.org






Well, she's been single for a while but she's finally getting smashed by a new guy she's in a relationship with

He looks even worse!!!??

Check this shit out lol


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks like the average make up frauded becky tbh. She is looksmatched with the guy


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh and wait!! Now she's smashing him:


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Oh and wait!! Now she's smashing him:
> View attachment 1358256


lol wouldn't surprise me. Although going through her new guys pics on facebook, he looked better a few years ago and was dating a fairly hot young blonde


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Looks like the average make up frauded becky tbh. She is looksmatched with the guy


Every girl is frauding becky. stacy doesn't exist


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 9, 2021)

are u in ee?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> are u in ee?


UK


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2021)

Maybe these guys pay her things that's why she dates them


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 9, 2021)

why are you obsessed with this whore?

she is a non virgin, nothing special

any non virgin foid is not worthy of anything more than a hookup


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Every girl is frauding becky stacy doesn't exist


Cope


----------



## Pretty (Oct 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Oh and wait!! Now she's smashing him:
> View attachment 1358256


You fell off


----------



## Pretty (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Maybe these guys pay her things that's why she dates them


No


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Maybe these guys pay her things that's why she dates them


new guy might have money, but last guy was broke. Both cumming in her though lol.
Maybe @Amnesia was right and looks theory is on lifesupport haha. Just have shared hobbies and shit


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 9, 2021)

is he and her ex tall ? if so , how tall?


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope
> View attachment 1358264
> View attachment 1358266


yeah just compare insanely goodlooking super models with normal girls


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> is he and her ex tall ? if so , how tall?


ex very short (see first thread)

Not sure about this guy be he looks quite short too


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

Are these English people or Eastern European’s?


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> yeah just compare insanely goodlooking super models with normal girls


Didn’t compare her with them. Just proved that Stacy without make up exists.
Also the Girl in OP is really nothing special facially. Body halo tho


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

just be short fat bloatcel theory confirmed


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> nothing special


i wonder what kind of girls you're with then. she's a clear stacy but not model tier


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope
> View attachment 1358264
> View attachment 1358266
> 
> View attachment 1358271


Keep coping with surgery maxed makeup frauder


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 1358273
> 
> just be short fat bloatcel theory confirmed


in his defense he seems to have chosen an awful pic of himself as his profile pic lol.
Here's a much better one from like 2 years ago







BUT, he is still mogged too oblivion by her and is somehow banging the girl that so many much better looking guys want to bang lol


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i wonder what kind of girls you're with then. *she's a clear stacy* but not model tier














her face is covered fully in make up. Also bad nose. Looks HTB max keep coping


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Are these English people or Eastern European’s?


?


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Keep coping with surgery maxed makeup frauder
> 
> View attachment 1358277
> View attachment 1358278
> ...


Just cherry-pick bad pictures to prove a point theory. 
Also even if that was true the two other girls are enough evidence for my point


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Just cherry-pick bad pictures to prove a point theory.
> Also even if that was true the two other girls are enough evidence for my point


Tell their names I'll expose them too.. Tbh girls can't be above 4.5 psl


----------



## Preston (Oct 9, 2021)

What's his ethnicity? Is she really dating a gypsy?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> ?


who? I'm in the UK


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

i'd legit pay a few hundred pounds to see exactly how this relationship came about. So curious! How they met (guessing social circle) and how it got sexual and who made the first move etc etc

All of my hookups are cold approach on strangers in bars so this shit is alien to me

One thing though with this girl is that it doesn't seem to matter what you look like as long as you are very into motor sports and stuff lol

Maybe just shared hobbies theory


----------



## Preston (Oct 9, 2021)

Just be medium ugly theory strikes again @Chadeep @volcelfatcel @Biggdink @sytyl @looksmaxxer234


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2021)

Preston said:


> What's his ethnicity? Is she really dating a gypsy?


Lifefuel for @WontStopNorwooding


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Lifefuel for @WontStopNorwooding
> View attachment 1358322


@gamma , you fucking idiot, how many times do I need to tell you that im not a gipsy?

*IM NOT A GIPSY!*


----------



## Preston (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @gamma , you fucking idiot, how many times do I need to tell you that im not a gipsy?
> 
> *IM NOT A GIPSY!*


Ur white


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

i'd say i'm similar ugliness to her 2 boyfriends.
I need to pretend to be super into cars and stuff to have a shot with her lol


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

Preston said:


> Ur white


exactly
but these fools (@lutte and @gamma ) keep saying that im gipsy


----------



## BearBoy (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope
> View attachment 1358264
> View attachment 1358266
> 
> View attachment 1358271


Looks so fucking weird looks anemic to me


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @gamma , you fucking idiot, how many times do I need to tell you that im not a gipsy?
> 
> *IM NOT A GIPSY!*


I know lol if you were a gypsy I wouldn't speak with you


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> I know lol if you were a gypsy I wouldn't speak with you


so fucking racist

so you dont like me because u think im a gipsy? you racists are all the same


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Tell their names I'll expose them too.. Tbh girls can't be above 4.5 psl


Keep coping. Just because in your ethnic shit country only subhuman girls walk around doesn’t mean that women overall look bad.

The other girl is from reddit and I forgot her name. But there is nothing to expose. Lima also always looked good natural


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Oct 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 1358273
> 
> just be short fat bloatcel theory confirmed



JUST WEAR A CHAIN AND BE A BADBOY

i dont understand u looksmaxxer fags. run style and socialite game


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Looks so fucking weird looks anemic to me


Wdym?


----------



## BearBoy (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Wdym?


She looks pale and sick and not that attractive like you think

I had the same vision as you when i was 15 she would look better to me but now as a 18 year old you see the truth


----------



## Preston (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> exactly
> but these fools (@lutte and @gamma ) keep saying that im gipsy


Are u an honorary gypsy?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

Preston said:


> Are u an honorary gypsy?


😳


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> She looks pale and sick and not that attractive like you think
> 
> I had the same vision as you when i was 15 she would look better to me but now as a 18 year old you see the truth


Jfl I am 19y and I just love that look. Looks way better than overtanned for me. But that’s just personal preference. East European women just look hot af.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope
> View attachment 1358264
> View attachment 1358266
> 
> View attachment 1358271


looks like you are obsessed with that reddit stacy


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> looks like you are obsessed with that reddit stacy


Just have her in my gallery and she is a good representation of a hot girl without make up. So I can use her picture on this site everytime I need to


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Keep coping. Just because in your ethnic shit country only subhuman girls walk around doesn’t mean that women overall look bad.
> 
> The other girl is from reddit and I forgot her name. But there is nothing to expose. Lima also always looked good natural



Looks nothing special or out of the world


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Looks nothing special or out of the world


Fogs the girl in OP by 2PSL


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

I wonder if he can believe his luck haha
























Although he looked better a few years ago. I think he's about 25 and she's 18 now






But pretty much all of his social media photos are of cars






I honestly think that's how he's pulled it off. She's always on about cars too. Either way, i'm very very jelly lol. He'll be enjoying her holes for a good few months!


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358359
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can believe his luck haha
> ...


I hate my life


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Lihito (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> new guy might have money, but last guy was broke. Both cumming in her though lol.
> Maybe @Amnesia was right and looks theory is on lifesupport haha. Just have shared hobbies and shit


Sometimes i think we are living in a closed up scizo Bubble and everything we talk about has little relation to The real world but same goes for normies anyways


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358359
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can believe his luck haha
> ...


Certi number plate ngl. Is that his car?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Certi number plate


not sure what that means.
But yeah, that's his car. He seems to be a car nut and so is she. Her last boyfriend was obsessed with motor bikes. There's a pattern I guess. Amazing that he can pull her bearing in mind his looks level though! Especially at the moment!! (i'd have been less shocked if this was 2-3 years back when it seems he looked a lot better)

I also see that he is friends with her brother. I'm guessing that's how they met. Still super curious about exactly who made the first move and how it all came about! I know she has tonnes of good looking dudes hitting her up non stop


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> *not sure what that means.*
> But yeah, that's his car. He seems to be a car nut and so is she. Her last boyfriend was obsessed with motor bikes. There's a pattern I guess. Amazing that he can pull her bearing in mind his looks level! Especially at the moment!! (i'd have been less shocked if this was 2-3 year back when it seems he looked a lot better)
> 
> I also see that he is friends with her brother. I'm guessing that's how they met. Still super curious about exactly who made the first move and how it all came about! I know she has tonnes of good looking dudes hitting her up non stop


I'm saying its a cool number plate. He's probably just a beta bux


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I'm saying its a cool number plate. He's probably just a beta bux


i didn't even know it was a special plate lol. Just regular. What's good about it? I know NOTHING about cars. Maybe that's why she rejected me! haha

Yeah, he does seem to have some money, but the boyfriend before this one was completely broke so it's not about money as such


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i didn't even know it was a special plate lol. Just regular. What's good about it? I know NOTHING about cars. Maybe that's why she rejected me! haha
> 
> Yeah, he does seem to have some money, but the boyfriend before this one was completely broke so it's not about money as such


It spells "fuck sakes" if you look at it again you will spot it. Number plates like that are expensive


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

N1666 said:


> It spells "fuck sakes" if you look at it again you will spot it.


Oh yeah! Shit. I'm retarded. yeah, obviously got a lot of money. But clearly that's only a small part of the equation bearing in mind her broke ex and stuff.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

If I had to guess, he's friends with her brother and the brother is always singing his praises, talking about his cool cars and stuff, giving him some pre-selection
This dude has probably wanted to bang this girl since she was like 14 lol (he's her older brothers friend so maybe 'knew' her for some time?)
I guess recently he made his intentions a bit clearer to either the brother or her.
And despite the fact she mogs him to oblivion, she accepted his advances

That's my take. Lucky mother fucker"!!"""!"!!!!


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

In terms of what we can learn about this?

Maybe it's a form of niche game. Every girl is gonna have things that she's into . With this girl it's cars. Maybe for some girls it's music (so be a DJ). Some are obsessed with tats and stuff (just get covered in tats). Some girls are party girl into drugs who are super hot who date ugly druggie guys. etc etc

Still amazes me that hot girls will bang guys who aren't handsome just because they tick the correct box, but it seems to happen!











How many of you have a 'thing'?

The other pattern is probably just social circle game.

Would this guy have had a chance at banging her if they were strangers and he appraoched her in a bar? I'd guess surely not?? But since they are known too each other his stock is way higher than a hot random guy on insta?


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1358285
> 
> View attachment 1358286
> View attachment 1358287
> ...


That’s rather ironic coming from you








Just matched with a legit Gigastacy GTFIH


Wtf just happened. I matched with a fucking gigastacy. Literal have never seen a girl that beautiful in real life. She is verified and I also saw her insta so she isn’t a catfish. But I am pretty damn sure that she swiped accidentally on me. Just some facts about me: I am white, blue/greenish...




looksmax.org


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> That’s rather ironic coming from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I was delusional back there because I was hyped that I matched with her. Now looking back she is more like a stacylite maybe Stacy. Still fogs the girl here tho


----------



## AcneScars (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Now looking back she is a more like a. stacylite


Gee I wonder who wrote that exact same thing under the thread


Wait I just remembered it was me!


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Gee I wonder who wrote that exact same thing under the thread
> 
> 
> Wait I just remembered it was me!
> View attachment 1358633


As I said my ability to rate objectively was blurred by the fact that I was hyped to match with her. And tbh on some pics she looked Stacy level. Fogs most girls I see on tinder.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Oct 9, 2021)

Incels here will cope saying how they are looksmatched (jfl how can you delude yourself like that), she is hot, fertile looking stacylite while he is short bloated ethnic but the truth is looks theory is shit, looks actually barely matter. Its all about status, looking like a less fat DJ Khaled and driving pimped up Audi.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> Incels here will cope saying how they are looksmatched (jfl how can you delude yourself like that), she is hot, fertile looking stacylite while he is short bloated ethnic


 true


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Just like the last thread, I shall update once they start posting their 'couples pics'


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 1358273
> 
> just be short fat bloatcel theory confirmed


Probably bald under the hat also


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358359
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can believe his luck haha
> ...


Ideal type for me. Brb moving to UK and buying bm


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Ideal type for me. Brb moving to UK and buying bm


I wish it was that easy. I'm assuming his main 'in' is that he is known to her. Social circle is kind of everything. Would he have really be able to bang her form a cold approach? I'd be amazed

Also, in terms of buying a BM. I don't know how it works. Like, someone told me you can buy a corsa to help attract jailbait chavs. Why a corsa? How do people know this shit lol?

And with this girl, I almost feel like she'd be more impressed with the cars this guy drives, than like a PROPER sports car like a porche or something. I don't know why, though. I know nothing about this culture and have never given a shit about cars but might need to start learning lol. I'm not much uglier than him so in theory I can get her if I can get in her car world lol. They go to 'meets' and stuff i think?



Baldingman1998 said:


> Probably bald under the hat also


he has hair:


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

On his insta she only started liking his posts and commenting about 3 months back.
In that time he's managed to get her. Assuming he at least knew of her a lot longer since he's friends with her bro
So curious how he played it. I might have to pretend to be a girl and add him on insta and learn how he does it!! lol


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 9, 2021)

I’m telling you idiots 
Looks theory is fucking dead


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’m telling you idiots
> Looks theory is fucking dead


I'm getting a hair transplant this month to get me from NW 2.5-3 to something better.
And after that I planned to get rhino and then after that some sort of lower 3rd fix

But this shit is making me want to just buy the same car as him, and them somehow use it to get girls like her. Not really sure where i'd start though lol. I know nothing about the car culture as i've never cared about cars. I'm sure just buying the same car as him wouldn't have random girls dropping me their number lol. Not sure how to make it work like how he does. Need to do some learning. Imbibe the culture! lol


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I'm getting a hair transplant this month to get me from NW 2.5-3 to something better.
> And after that I planned to get rhino and then after that some sort of lower 3rd fix
> 
> But this shit is making me want to just buy the same car as him, and them somehow use it to get girls like her. Not really sure where i'd start though lol. I know nothing about the car culture as i've never cared about cars. I'm sure just buying the same car as him wouldn't have random girls dropping me their number lol. Not sure how to make it work like how he does. Need to do some learning. Imbibe the culture! lol


Hair is still important tho but other than that nt, status, money >>>> looks


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Hair is still important tho but other than that nt, status, money >>>> looks


'im guessing the main thing that resulted in this fuckers jackpot lottery here is that fact he is friends with her brother (pre selection?) and teh fact he's super into cars and has nice cars and she is seemingly obsessed with car culture. 

Although It still boggles my mind in terms of looks. I guess there's a legit chance she thinks he's good looking. I mean, there'd surely be tonnes of guys at these car meets and stuff who her brother knows who would have LOVED to smash her. But she chose this dude. Maybe he's hot and we do'nt see it


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> But this shit is making me want to just buy the same car as him, and them somehow use it to get girls like her.


what do when each girl realise you are not good looking and their affection and respect for you declines. Then when you split you have a dry spell of no pussy because you are niche maxxing in a niche with not that many women...

what do then>?


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I might have to pretend to be a girl and add him on insta and learn how he does it!! lol


yes bro lmao, do it now and do it again when she dumps him for a better looking guy


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 9, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1358285
> 
> View attachment 1358286
> View attachment 1358287
> ...


dude stfu please she's a stacy


wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358359
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can believe his luck haha
> ...


my dream


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> 'im guessing the main thing that resulted in this fuckers jackpot lottery here is that fact he is friends with her brother (pre selection?) and teh fact he's super into cars and has nice cars and she is seemingly obsessed with car culture.
> 
> Although It still boggles my mind in terms of looks. I guess there's a legit chance she thinks he's good looking. I mean, there'd surely be tonnes of guys at these car meets and stuff who her brother knows who would have LOVED to smash her. But she chose this dude. Maybe he's hot and we do'nt see it


He’s ugly as shit
Lots of girls are retarded they love ugly guys


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 9, 2021)

Lifefuel for Ethnics like me. Just Navmaxx @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Lifefuel for Ethnics like me. Just Navmaxx @volcelfatcel


Don't have bug eyes
have hunter eyes
how to


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Don't have bug eyes
> have hunter eyes
> how to







Get the Drip ,Some Chainz Nike Shoes. Gucci Belt. Be 25% body fat and get a Ethnic beard.


----------



## Preston (Oct 9, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Lifefuel for Ethnics like me. Just Navmaxx @volcelfatcel


Clown world tbh. While whites who mog him to death rot on this forum he's out there living his best life.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 9, 2021)

Preston said:


> Clown world tbh. While whites who mog him to death rot on this forum he's out there living his best life.


Just be a Rich Ethnic who's into cars.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 9, 2021)

Just be ethnic


----------



## antiantifa (Oct 10, 2021)

wristcel said:


> That girl who lives near me who I think is hot as fuck:
> 
> View attachment 1358250
> View attachment 1358258
> ...


I think a lot on this forum don't understand how good the life of Chad is, he rejects any girl with bad personality, so they're forced to date subhuman men even if they're 9/10. To Chad, female SMV is simply non-existent.


----------



## SadLivwr (Oct 10, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope
> View attachment 1358264
> View attachment 1358266
> 
> View attachment 1358271


whos the person in the 3rd pic?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> dude stfu please she's a stacy
> 
> my dream


Me too man! I've even hit on her a few times but zero interest haha. 
I could get the same car as that dude, but without being in her social circle and stuff i'm not sure it would help.
I think he just really lucked out and is probably pinching himself this second after creampieing her this morning lol


----------



## wristcel (Oct 10, 2021)

the ex, btw. In case people forgot:





Couldn't look anymore different to the new guy! Both not good looking though

This dude (also a social circle friend I believe) is obsessed with motorbikes. So maybe any strong interest in motorsport is enough for this girl (assuming you know her). I'd assume both guys would get hard rejected if they cold appraoched her in a bar (but could be wrong I guess)


----------



## Patient A (Oct 22, 2021)

wristcel said:


> new guy might have money, but last guy was broke. Both cumming in her though lol.
> Maybe @Amnesia was right and looks theory is on lifesupport haha. Just have shared hobbies and shit


Acnepilled again

acne is number 1 subhuman trait women avoid.

everyday they cover their acne

just have normal looking skin therom


----------



## wristcel (Oct 22, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Acnepilled again
> 
> acne is number 1 subhuman trait women avoid.
> 
> ...


my skin is dogshit lol
Hairtransplant next week, and then gonna look into laser resurfacing after than, and then do my next major looksmax which will be either rhino or some sort of jaw/chin implant? Not sure. I have no lower 3rd though and cant do bimax. Way too much prep and downtime not to mention expense


----------



## Patient A (Oct 22, 2021)

wristcel said:


> cant do bimax. Way too much prep and downtime not to mention expense


europoors get fucked by working overtime


----------



## wristcel (Oct 22, 2021)

Patient A said:


> europoors get fucked by working overtime


i'd be looking at the best camoufalge fix assuming it wouldn't be a mistake. Genio? jaw and chin implant? fillers? Not sure. I'd need to speak to someone who can tell me exactly why i'm kinda ugly and the best camouflage for my particular case.

No updates yet on the new happy couple by the way.

I thought she'd have lots of pics of them together by now on insta and FB like she did with the last boyfriend. Nothing yet. Soon I imagine. Lucky cunt


----------



## Patient A (Oct 22, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i'd be looking at the best camoufalge fix assuming it wouldn't be a mistake. Genio? jaw and chin implant? fillers? Not sure. I'd need to speak to someone who can tell me exactly why i'm kinda ugly and the best camouflage for my particular case.
> 
> No updates yet on the new happy couple by the way.
> 
> I thought she'd have lots of pics of them together by now on insta and FB like she did with the last boyfriend. Nothing yet. Soon I imagine. Lucky cunt


Zero relation to what I said.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 26, 2021)

she looks tranny but to each their own


----------



## wristcel (Oct 26, 2021)

relationship still going strong...


----------



## wristcel (Dec 29, 2021)

still going strong:






ps - i'm currently banging a girl of similar hotness. I'm starting to wonder if social circle really is a cheat code lol.

I was working with her (i usually never work with girls as always imagined it would just be sexually frustrating and relied on cold approach for my lays as i'm mentioned before) and she started to really like me after 2-3 weeks and now we bang


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## NotoriousLoser (Jan 16, 2022)

she has a nice fuckface, perfect for cumshots man


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> still going strong:
> 
> View attachment 1465974
> 
> ...


I am curious about what you look like. I really really doubt you are as ugly as you say you are. It doesn't make sense. You are probably a 4-5 PSL white dude with BDD.


----------



## wristcel (Mar 2, 2022)

NotoriousLoser said:


> she has a nice fuckface, perfect for cumshots man


I saw her today when I was getting a blood test. She's fucking unreal, tbh. SO my type. She looks as good in person as in her pics. She also had on grey leggins and was showing her ass off. That is one lucky fucker who's banging her


----------



## wristcel (May 1, 2022)

She's apparently single again as of today. Both boyfreinds have been ugly.
I predict this next she'll finally go for some Love Island giga chad.


----------



## wristcel (May 2, 2022)

Damn. Broke up because HE cheated on HER lol! clown world.


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (May 2, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Damn. Broke up because HE cheated on HER lol! clown world.


Unbelieveable that fucking subhuman ever got close to her. These women are fucking insane I will never understand situations like this


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (May 2, 2022)

wristcel said:


> still going strong:
> 
> View attachment 1465974
> 
> ...


What sort of place do you work at? Can you DM? Would be interested to know how that happened. I'm also in UK


----------



## wristcel (May 2, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> What sort of place do you work at? Can you DM? Would be interested to know how that happened. I'm also in UK


this is the girl I was banging recently




I don't think she's as hot as the girl from this thread who i'm clearly obsessed with though! (although my friends disagree)

I met her at a temporary job trying to make some extra money over Christmas at a warehouse type job! Last place i thought i'd find a cute girl. Was just pure luck


----------



## wristcel (May 3, 2022)

...


Sortofcel said:


> Unbelieveable that fucking subhuman ever got close to her.


----------



## wristcel (May 9, 2022)




----------



## wristcel (May 30, 2022)

NotoriousLoser said:


> she has a nice fuckface, perfect for cumshots man


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 8, 2022)

Shes a htb at most rofl stop


----------



## Mogpogs (Sep 8, 2022)

Did he get her thru social circle?


----------



## Johnnybegood (Sep 8, 2022)

wristcel said:


> this is the girl I was banging recently
> View attachment 1661672
> 
> I don't think she's as hot as the girl from this thread who i'm clearly obsessed with though! (although my friends disagree)
> ...


Nice bro. What is your honest psl? Also where the fuck do you work ahaha i wanna know because in my line of work i hardly meet quality poontang 

DM me if you don't want to share publicly


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Nice bro. What is your honest psl? Also where the fuck do you work ahaha i wanna know because in my line of work i hardly meet quality poontang
> 
> DM me if you don't want to share publicly


I'd say i'm about a 6/10 by normie standards (i bet that would be my rating if i asked people to rate me off the street kinda thing).

I guess that translates too about a 3.5-4/10 on this site? (I think it was confirmed on lookism once when i posted my pic there once. I think i got like a 3.5psl rating. Can't remember)

That was literally just a 2nd job working part time in a warehouse for a large delivery company over christmas for a few weeks. Certainly didn't expect to see any cute girls there. And when i saw her i was like 'fuck!' but honestly wouldn't in a million years thought i'd be banging her a few weeks later, but I just lucked out. It happens.

But i'm obsessed with the girl in this thread still lol


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)

I thought she'd broken up with the fat ethnic dude in the opening post because she changed her status to single ages ago, although it looks like she's still banging him.
Maybe he's sharing her with his fellow petrol head, car obsessed friends. Insta stories show her at raves and car meets semi nake with him and his older friends and stuff. They must all be at least trying to smash
I'd bet any guy who was obsessed with cars and had a 'nice' car and went to the meets she goes too could bang her
Her last 2 boyfriends have been like 3/10.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 8, 2022)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1858740


She has robust tran looks. How can you be into this. The girl you banged looks more like a female


----------



## Johnnybegood (Sep 8, 2022)

wristcel said:


> I'd say i'm about a 6/10 by normie standards (i bet that would be my rating if i asked people to rate me off the street kinda thing).
> 
> I guess that translates too about a 3.5-4/10 on this site? (I think it was confirmed on lookism once when i posted my pic there once. I think i got like a 3.5psl rating. Can't remember)
> 
> ...


I'm always happy when a brocel fucks some girl's brains out. 

But bro you have to forget about that chick, just focus on livin life


----------



## Johnnybegood (Sep 8, 2022)

wristcel said:


> I thought she'd broken up with the fat ethnic dude in the opening post because she changed her status to single ages ago, although it looks like she's still banging him.
> Maybe he's sharing her with his fellow petrol head, car obsessed friends. Insta stories show her at raves and car meets semi nake with him and his older friends and stuff. They must all be at least trying to smash
> I'd bet any guy who was obsessed with cars and had a 'nice' car and went to the meets she goes too could bang her
> Her last 2 boyfriends have been like 3/10.


You anglo white? Or ethnic bro?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> But bro you have to forget about that chick, just focus on livin life


lol, I know. She's just my type. But she's not the only girl who lives near me who i'm 'obsessing' about lol. 
I obsess over this one too:






Johnnybegood said:


> You anglo white? Or ethnic bro?


i'm white


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 8, 2022)

wristcel said:


> lol, I know. She's just my type. But she's not the only girl who lives near me who i'm 'obsessing' about lol.
> I obsess over this one too:
> View attachment 1858806
> 
> ...


This one looks better but none are above htb


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)

only way to bang these girls is to learn the special style of 'game' that this guy claims to have.
'point and click' - e.g the ability to 'seduce' ANY girl you want. Even if you are 3ft tall for example. You see her, you approach and run your game on her and you will bang her. 100%. Point and click

This field report should demonstrate how he does it. Feel free to use his sentences he uses for yourselves






LR - Point & Click


It began with a work email bringing some good news. My audition at a theatre gig had passed the final round of call backs. While it was feelings of curiosity that inspired me to look at the other names on this list of actors and actresses, it was something altogether deeper... that compelled me...




www.skilledseducer.com


----------



## Corleone (Sep 8, 2022)

wristcel said:


> I saw her today when I was getting a blood test. She's fucking unreal, tbh. SO my type. She looks as good in person as in her pics. She also had on grey leggins and was showing her ass off. That is one lucky fucker who's banging her
> 
> View attachment 1572911
> 
> ...


i should also be fat-turkcel-maxing. what a mog


----------



## wristcel (Sep 8, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Did he get her thru social circle?


he is friends with her older brother

It seems like the reason he was able to get her is because she is obsessed with cars. Loves going to car meets and looking at cars that have been lowered and shit. (as you can tell, i don't have a freaking clue about this stuff but every guy she bangs seems to be equally obsessed with cars). He has a few cars that have been lowered and stuff and is friends with her older bro so i guess that's how they got to speaking and then fucking


----------



## wollet2 (Sep 8, 2022)

she is a frauder her only good pic is this


----------



## alriodai (Sep 8, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> She has robust tran looks. How can you be into this. The girl you banged looks more like a female


The girl he bangs looks hotter than her bro


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 8, 2022)

alriodai said:


> The girl he bangs looks hotter than her bro


Yes its what i mean, she looks more feminine than the one he obsess over


----------



## alriodai (Sep 8, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Yes its what i mean, she looks more feminine than the one he obsess over


the bitch he obssess over failos are her eyebrow tilt,
morph her with better eyebrows tilt (more negative tilted eyebrows) and she will look good


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 8, 2022)

alriodai said:


> the bitch he obssess over failos are her eyebrow tilt,
> morph her with better eyebrows tilt (more negative tilted eyebrows) and she will look good


Its her face shape she looks way too robust. Nose too masculine too. Looks like a female truck driver


----------



## alriodai (Sep 8, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Its her face shape she looks way too robust. Nose too masculine too. Looks like a female truck driver


yea but only an eyebrow morph will make her look more feminine than that u feel me

also where do OP lives, UK?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 11, 2022)

....


----------



## wristcel (Sep 11, 2022)

wristcel said:


> ....


i like the girl who pushes the other girl at the end of the vid too, in fact


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2022)

alriodai said:


> also where do OP lives, UK?


yes, UK


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 24, 2022)

mirin as always wristcel


----------



## wristcel (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## wristcel (Oct 2, 2022)

what the fuck is special about this car? I wouldn't look twice at it.
She's obsessed with cars and guys that are into car culture and mmodifying cars and going to car meets etc, but I don't see what is special about this car she posted (and comments on the car like 'fire!!' - lol. It just looks like a normal little car. Aware me. I need to learn if i'm gonna get into the car world in order to meet her again as a 'car guy'!! haa)


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Corleone (Oct 14, 2022)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1909062


is she single again?


----------



## Corleone (Oct 14, 2022)

wristcel said:


> what the fuck is special about this car? I wouldn't look twice at it.
> She's obsessed with cars and guys that are into car culture and mmodifying cars and going to car meets etc, but I don't see what is special about this car she posted (and comments on the car like 'fire!!' - lol. It just looks like a normal little car. Aware me. I need to learn if i'm gonna get into the car world in order to meet her again as a 'car guy'!! haa)
> 
> View attachment 1892037


you should introduce her to @tyronelite looks like a trouble maker and loves cars. You aren't getting her anymore.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> is she single again?


I think she's still off and on with the same guy. Think she's more into him than he is her, amazingly lol.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Oct 14, 2022)

wristcel said:


> what the fuck is special about this car? I wouldn't look twice at it.
> She's obsessed with cars and guys that are into car culture and mmodifying cars and going to car meets etc, but I don't see what is special about this car she posted (and comments on the car like 'fire!!' - lol. It just looks like a normal little car. Aware me. I need to learn if i'm gonna get into the car world in order to meet her again as a 'car guy'!! haa)
> 
> View attachment 1892037


It's red. Good color.

Most ppl drive cars with dark colours. Black, grey, dark-blue. It's a low-appeal, 'safe' option. 

So if u meet her again as a car guy, dont be into boring colors.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Oct 14, 2022)

wristcel said:


> I think she's still off and on with the same guy. Think she's more into him than he is her, amazingly lol.


I am rooting for you to slay her eventually tbh. ascension arc


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> I am rooting for you to slay her eventually tbh. ascension arc


haha. Zero chance there! I just stalk her for fun and post pics in this thread because some people here seem to also think she's hot and lke it when I do, plus it's funny that i'm so obsessed!


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> It's red. Good color.
> 
> Most ppl drive cars with dark colours. Black, grey, dark-blue. It's a low-appeal, 'safe' option.
> 
> So if u meet her again as a car guy, dont be into boring colors.


most of the cars she posts and stuff at least look special, even to me who knows fuck all about cars etc. Like, they're clearly very modded and lowered and other shit. Spoilers etc!

But that's her car, and other than being red(!) it just looks...normal? But loads of guys post on her profile like 'I saw that car a few weeks ago!!! Fire!!!!!' like they're tlaking about a fucking orange and blue lambo or something!


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2022)

my best bet of banging her is getting my slayer friend to pull her. Maybe blindfold her or get her really drunk adn then i'll creep in the room and bang her without her ever knowing it's me!

Having said that, my obsession will be over soon. She's not getting any younger. I think she'll be like 20 soon! 

I like this girl, too. Only like 16 lol


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 14, 2022)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 1358273
> 
> just be short fat bloatcel theory confirmed


Well that should motivate you that you don't have to be some fucking male model to get some reasonable looking bitch.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Oct 20, 2022)

This nigga got cucked by an incel 

The state of in 2022


----------



## wristcel (Oct 20, 2022)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1916379


ps - why do girls always have a card (usually a driving licence but not always) on their phone in selfies?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 20, 2022)

wristcel said:


> ps - why do girls always have a card (usually a driving licence but not always) on their phone in selfies?


they put it in their phone case so they dont lose it on nights out


----------



## wristcel (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Oct 24, 2022)

wristcel said:


> That girl who lives near me who I think is hot as fuck:
> 
> View attachment 1358250
> View attachment 1358258
> ...


Lmao, I mog the shit out of him


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 24, 2022)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358359
> 
> 
> I wonder if he can believe his luck haha
> ...


Fuarrk, guy looks like a fucking beaner


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 24, 2022)

@wristcel You think Hamza would stand a chance in pulling her? I think she looks like an upgrade from Anastasia


----------



## wristcel (Oct 24, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> @wristcel You think Hamza would stand a chance in pulling her? I think she looks like an upgrade from Anastasia


I don't know who hamza is, but if he's not hideous and he is obsessed with cars/car culture/car meetups, and he is somewhat known to her and not a complete stranger, then yes!
That would fit the profile of both her boyfriends so far lol


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 24, 2022)

wristcel said:


> I don't know who hamza is, but if he's not hideous and he is obsessed with cars/car culture/car meetups, and he is somewhat known to her and not a complete stranger, then yes!
> That would fit the profile of both her boyfriends so far lol


----------



## stevielake (Oct 24, 2022)

Slit her throat


----------



## wristcel (Oct 24, 2022)

latincell95 said:


>



better looking than both her bf's by the looks of it. He'd probably struggle with a cold approach (i've never heard of or seen her hooking up with a stranger. Common for pretty young UK girls I think! Social circle rules!) but if he was into cars and he knew her (or had mutual friends) then yes, i'd back him to smash her lol


----------



## wristcel (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## wristcel (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## wristcel (Nov 14, 2022)

I think she might be lining up her next boyfriend
She's forwarding lots of his posts and her insta stories show her raving with him
He's obsessed with cars (the main pre-requisite for her, seemingly. Looks don't seem to matter based on her last 2 boyfriends)0
Also into tattoos (important for her too, I think)

Nothing concrete yet, but i *think* he'll be with her her soon. Watch this space


----------

